# aching knee



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2006)

And I'm talking seriously aching on the outside of my kneecap area. I'm not limping but it's twinging pretty badly.
I was a surgical assistant in the army and recognize that it's likely not a HUGE deal, however, it's been 3 days now.






 It hurts!! [/end whine]

Other than RICE, ideas? Wattage?


----------



## Tyester (Jun 1, 2006)

Do you have a brace or sleeve on it? How much time do you spend on it per day?

And anything you might've done to aggravate it? Sometimes the littlest things will set off a bad injury.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 1, 2006)

Sometimes certain activities can cause tenderness in the knee-cap (aka the patella) area. 

Just a few general questions:

1. Are you a runner?

2. Have you previously injured your knee or knee-cap?

3. Do you have very strong quadriceps muslces and do activities that involve the use of your quads often?

4. Is there any swelling, discolouration and/or heat in the area?

You are absolutely right about RICE! Try an anti-inflammatory (Advil is great) in the meantime, but not too much as you don't want to ignore the pain and do more damage.

Let me know what's up and I will see what I can do to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hang in there Lady! I have a bum knee too so I feel your pain - literally!!


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 1, 2006)

Why do I have a feeling when you guys say RICE you're not referring to the fluffy white pieces of carb goodness??


----------



## Wattage (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Why do I have a feeling when you guys say RICE you're not referring to the fluffy white pieces of carb goodness??_

 
LOL - you just made me laugh so hard!!

It is an acronoym used in sport med a lot meaning: 

*R*est *I*ce *C*ompression *E*levation






 We all need a little RICE now and then!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2006)

Sometimes certain activities can cause tenderness in the knee-cap (aka the patella) area. 

Just a few general questions:

1. Are you a runner? * Ha. Only if the house is on fire. I do walk though, pretty much 4 days a week on average.*

2. Have you previously injured your knee or knee-cap? *played hindcatcher for years. Was in the army. Have I done anything that needs medical attention? no.*

3. Do you have very strong quadriceps muslces and do activities that involve the use of your quads often? * fairly so and I walk (hills on the treadmill) and do lunges // squats 2 days a week.*

4. Is there any swelling, discolouration and/or heat in the area? *yes. no. yes.*

You are absolutely right about RICE! Try an anti-inflammatory (Advil is great) in the meantime, but not too much as you don't want to ignore the pain and do more damage.

Let me know what's up and I will see what I can do to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hang in there Lady! I have a bum knee too so I feel your pain - literally!!


Husband has wrapped the knee and advil'd me...forward movement is okay lateral is not.
lateral or any torque-ing is owwie. :/


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Why do I have a feeling when you guys say RICE you're not referring to the fluffy white pieces of carb goodness??_

 
mmmmmmmmmmmmm rice and butter and sugar.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmm, it's hard to say what it might be, but since you're having some inflammation it is cause for concern.

I would think that perhaps you are having a bit of tendonitis in your patellar tendon if you quads are strong. Sometimes the strong pull by the quad causes the tendons that overlap the knee-cap to become inflamed and sensitive. 

If it doesn't subside or comes back, I would def. see someone about it. No harm in getting an x-ray or MRI done to ensure there isn't anything that should be looked into further. 

HTH!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2006)

Many thanks.
Tendonitis is likely right.


----------

